# Do you think he would protect me?



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, so Murphy is 16 months old, and barks when people come to the door, but the minute he sees someone, he just wags his tail. It's cute and all, but DH works third shift, and I'm 6 months pregnant, and I keep having these horrible dreams that someone is trying to break in and Murphy just wags his tail. Do you think he'd actually know enough to protect me? Or even try? My husband seems to think so, but I guess I need more reassurance from others.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If someone were trying to break in, he would bark, which should effectively scare the person off. 

Will he lunge at the intruder and rip him limb from limb? Not likely. But he'd be a HUGE liability and not a dog I'd want around a baby if he had that in him! ;-)

It's sort of like how I discourage barking when I'm home b/c I don't want my dogs to annoy my neighbors. (I live in an apartment.) But I don't doubt for a second that if someone were rattling the door or window trying to get in, that they'd be right there barking like all hell was breaking loose.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Will he lunge at the intruder and rip him limb from limb? Not likely. But he'd be a HUGE liability and not a dog I'd want around a baby if he had that in him! ;-)


Good point.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

I couldn't tell you, however dogs do have a good sense of danger and strange incidences. I don't know what a Golden would do in the event of a stranger coming in to attack. But I'm 99.9999 percent sure nothing terrible will happen anyways! 

What about your mastiff? When I hear that I think "guard-dog" 

ps- your mastiff has my birthday!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

HAHAHAHA Guard dog, that's funny. She'd guard the bed. The minute you get near her she rolls over so you'll rub her belly, she's still just a pup and way too trusting. I love her dearly though.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My guys have always been "alarm" dogs, and that alone probably kept me and my sisters safe while we were housesitting for a friend. Some people were in the yard and checking out the house or possibly trying to get into the dog area to get at my friend's dogs (I have no idea). They were out there and pretty confident until my Danny did his bloodcurdling bark and started stomping around the house. They went running off, apparently thinking there was a huge nasty dog running loose inside the home. 

As far as protection - I don't know. Or you never know until something should happen? I do not think that goldens have the same protective instincts that other breeds might have. 

Our golden Sam protected my sister when she was out jogging with him and a car slowed down and began following her down the road. He bristled up and did the "hyena back" thing and started making a low growl. <- And this dog was always sappy and mellow about everything and never did anything like that before. 

That's not the same thing as a story I read somewhere about a collie who bodyslammed a mastiff who was attacking the collie's owner. He likely saved his owners life. <- And we see the same protective instincts in our collie who considers it his job to protect my sister and her daughter. Not in aggressive way, but he does take notice of any possible threats and stands his ground between those threats and his people.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You never know, until it happens. I placed an older girl with a lovely family with 2 little girls. Late one night she had to make a run to Walgreen's and had the girls and Maddie with her. All of a sudden Maddie started growling, then barking and pushed her way in front of the mom and girls. Turns out there was a man trying to break into the neighbor's house!

I don't know if Maddie would have hurt the man but she didn't have to-the growling and barking were enough in this case.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd imagine dogs pick up on our fear more than anything, since it would show in our body language and they'd probably smell all the hormones and such that would be released. I think any dog who had never seen their owner afraid like that would go into a protective mode, but who knows? 

Wasn't there a story about a golden who saved a kid from a cougar last year?


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Davis is a happy, friendly, tail wagging doggie and he has only barked about 10 times in the 6 months that we have had him. Eight of those times the bark was directed at our cat. The other 2 were when a man was standing down in a ditch near where we walk and again on a walk where he could see the shadows of people, but not the people. 

I think they are very friendly, but can be just as protective. My DH works away a lot and I feel safer with him here.

Must add, he will be 2 years old next month.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well that's a good question, I joke that mine would let in any robber, but really I don't know, I know for sure they sense when something is not right and alarm you, Jack acted really funny and scary, I think it's been about 2 years ago when a guy approached me and was talking about flowers and bees:doh:,
Jack sensed something in this guy, he went nut's growling, barking at the guy...he never done that before and never done it since, it scared me but also made me feel good that my dog would protect me.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley can be protective of me at times there was one night i was walking to obedience, There was a lady outside her house i don't know there was something about her Shelley did not like she growled and barked at her. Also when we moved out a guy poked his head over our fence well Shelley started barking,growling and jumping up on the fence. 
There was another too when we were moving from one house to this one. A guy was dropping off the new home owners fridge. I walked back inside but kept on eye on him. Well he saw my dogs in the backyard started walking towards them. Well Shelley barked and growled at him. He walked back saying "not friendly dogs".
My dad reckons he wouldn't put it past Shelley as a guard dog cause she does bark and growl at people when i'm not around. We don't know what she would actually do to them but if it were me i would run away.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

My herding dogs are better protectors, it's part of thir gene pool.
I marred my husband to get his Old Enlish Sheepdog. She quickly became "my dog." As part owners of a new oil field service company, my husband would often have to fill on the crews. This would entail being gone 3-5 days at a time. When he would return (which could be anytime, day or night), she would go into protector mode until she recognized him. He would smell different, so she had to go by sight or voice. Growling, barking and lunging at him until she recognized him. This is the small dog that let my oldest child (as a toddler) do anything he wanted to her, she responded with dog kisses.


----------



## willip (Oct 27, 2010)

You'll probably never know unless it happens, and the chance's are it never will! 
I live in town where very few people lock their doors, well maybe at night during new year when they don't want any more first footers! 
Chester obviously wasn't use to people just coming into the house when he came to us. one night Peter and I were cuddled up on the sofa watching telly and Peters brother came by for a visit, he came into the living room and Chester went nuts! He never went for him physically but he did bark really nastily. Took a few mins and alot of sniffing before Chester decided that Willie was actually alright (he's been fine with him ever since) 
He also got spooked by something one morning at 3am (believe me being woken up by a blood curdling bark does nothing for your nerves! LOL) and wouldn't settle down till he'd searched the whole house, it was probably just the cat running up and down the stairs or going out through the cat flap. 
I'm sure Chester would frighten away most intruders but I don't think he'd go for any. If I thought for a second he would I don't think I'd be comfortable with him around strangers or kids, specially my own. Its not a trait I would look for in a family pet or a GR.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I would imagine that Willow would bark and bark her head off but at the first sign of trouble she would run! She just doesn't have it in her to attack anyone and that is a good thing!

Diesel would be my wildcard. 

Everyone always uses the friont to to access my house but one day I came in through the back door into the kitchen. There was no sudden rush of dogs coming to see me just Willow barking from the stairs. I slowly opened the kitchen door and Diesel was stood with his head down low and all his hackles raised, silent except a low growl. He honestly freaked me out for a moment until I called him and he bounded over to me.

His aunt on his father's side confronted a man on the breeders property and held him against a barn until the police arrived. The man was going to steal some things but was only a few feet from their youngest daughter when Morgan chased him.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

The way you are feeling is totally normal behaviour for a mum-to-be. It is natures way of keeping your baby 100% safe. What you do need to remind yourself is that your home is a safe place to be. Your dog will smell fear and negative intent and I'm certain would react to protect his home and family.

We live in a fearful society because we hear about so many negative things happening all the time. Try not to watch the news or any of those criminal intent shows when you know you will be alone at home. Keep it light and happy. Read or watch something feel good. This always helps me. 

Best of luck with your new addition.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no doubt that my dogs would protect me. 3 of my goldens have to date (King, Rowdy and Casey). The scariest sound I have ever heard is the low throated growl of a golden alerting me to danger - in that case an intruder in my house at night - I opened my BR door to see what the problem was and 2 goldens rushed by me, silent at this point - next thing I heard was 'Holy SH&T' and footsteps running for the door with the front door slamming.

Another time it was strangers in the woods etc.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My Murphy would bark at the intruder trying to tell him where we keep the cookies...Chester would have a hard time barking with his tennis ball in his mouth but might bark a muffled bark at the boogieman  
Really I am not sure what either one would do...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

It's hard to tell. My dogs do bark, and wag their tails a lot, but if "I" were threatened, I think they could protect. I KNOW my lab Belle will. She is protective but not threatening. When we are out walking she MUST say hello first to any dogs or people we meet, she HATES it if we hold her back. Once a Bernese Mountain Dog escaped from his house. Jumped on the door, hit the handle just right and out he came. Belle was between him and me in a HEARTBEAT. I don't think he was going to hurt me, Belle was not taking chances. 

Teddi.... no she hides in stressful situations. LOL The pups are too young to read. 

We were broken in to several years ago. Caught the dogs napping, fortunately did not hurt my dogs. Once they were in my dogs didn't do a thing which I am glad. However after that they set their own protection system. Belle likes the couch in the basement, Max liked to sleep upstairs. Max was a lovable sweet dog however she knew her limits too. After we were robbed, if Max heard a noise outside she could not identify, she would LITERALLY whisper a bark (Max did not bark....ever) and Belle would FLY off the couch dart upstairs hackles up and bark ferociously. I witnessed this several times when I worked at home. Once it was a toddler near our porch, a sound Max couldn't identify. It didn't happen with the mail person, or my husband's car in the driveway. 

So yes I think if you have a mature dog, who can read you, they would protect if need be.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Murphysmom said:


> Ok, so Murphy is 16 months old, and barks when people come to the door, but the minute he sees someone, he just wags his tail. It's cute and all, but DH works third shift, and I'm 6 months pregnant, and I keep having these horrible dreams that someone is trying to break in and Murphy just wags his tail. Do you think he'd actually know enough to protect me? Or even try? My husband seems to think so, but I guess I need more reassurance from others.


My dog is such a sucky baby too. He adores almost all people. But, there's been three occurences that have happened that has made me realize that he would absolutely protect the "family". 

- Amanda was walking him and she was passing by some construction guys. She felt a little nervous and as somebody came walking toward her she tripped on the ice. A guy near her moved to help her up and Harley "roared voraciously like a bear" and snapped at his outstretched hand. He stood over her while she got up but the message was definitely clear... leave momma alone. After Amanda got up on her feet he turned back into the people loving dog he always is. 

- I was sitting in my living room watching TV when my dad snuck up to my picture window and scared the ever living crap out of me. Harley literally leapt over me onto the back of the couch and was snapping at the window. This is someone he knows very well. When my dad came to the door Harley finally calmed down enough to let him in the house.

- A black bear showed up in my backyard and Harley saw him from the backdoor. My little boy must have drank the incredible hulk potion because he lost his mind. There is no doubt in my mind that if I opened that door he would have attacked the bear. 

Again, Harley is a very laid back mommies boy. But, I know if push came to shove and it was "go time" he'd take care of business. I think a lot of you would be VERY surprised how your dogs would react. If you feel genuine fear and they sense it or if you're in a bad position and they pick up on it.... even the most laid back relaxed dog will step up to the plate.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Like someone said, you won't know until it happens. Teddy was super protective of me. Even when me and my dad would play wrestle, I would scream and yell for Teddy and he would run over and jump and grab my dad's arm (like the police doggies do). He didn't actually bite down, but instinct told him to do that so I assume he would do so with strangers. When I took him for walks, if there was someone who looked suspicious, he'd start barking at them and try to pull me away or get in between me and the person. I wouldn't assume that just he's a fun loving golden pup that they're not good guard dogs.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

If someone is determined to harm you, no dog is really going to stop them, BUT, if a "robber" was thinking about breaking in, a large, barking dog would convince them to try else where. 

I've had UPS guys throw the package on the porch & run, meter-readers refuse to get out of the truck when they hear Hank barking from inside the house. My Hank is a big marshmallow and loves when people visit. He some how senses though when they are strangers and I'm sure would at least attempt to convince someone to move-on. My Maggie was the same way.

My husband travels a lot. We live on acreage and I've never felt afraid when my dogs are here. Their alertness will warn me if something isn't right and allow me to be proactive in protecting myself.


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Willow52 said:


> <snip> We live on acreage and I've never felt afraid when my dogs are here. Their alertness will warn me if something isn't right and allow me to be proactive in protecting myself.


Yes! I agree with you, Willow. I have owned a variety dog breeds throughout my life, each with its own level of protectiveness, but one trait they all had in common was a general alertness to their surroundings, which in turn helped me be more aware and safe.

- Tania


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

janine said:


> My Murphy would bark at the intruder trying to tell him where we keep the cookies...Chester would have a hard time barking with his tennis ball in his mouth but might bark a muffled bark at the boogieman
> Really I am not sure what either one would do...


 
This sounds just like my guys!!! Reno and Austin have loud barks and will bark if they hear a noise or detect someone outside. I would think that alone would deter anyone from trying to break in. Lincoln rarely ever barks. He just gets excited when the other 2 start. He would just run and get his fleece rope in hopes of somebody coming to visit that he could show his "toy" to.

All 3 of them are so people friendly, I really don't know what they would do. Hopefully I won't ever have to find out!!!


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Lucy let the plumber in while we were away for a short time. He said she was all tail wags and no barking. However, whenever she sees someone riding a horse, her hackles go up and she growls and barks in a threatening manner. She plays with the horses in a pasture two blocks away, so she must think riders are harming the horses.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Just wait till Molly gets a little bigger -- there's your "guard dog." It won't matter how friendly she might be, nobody in their right mind is gonna test her! 

I don't "know" if Riley would protect me. I strongly suspect that he wouldn't. He raises hell if someone comes to the door, or if a meter reader happens to walk right past our window or something. And he sounds _very_ serious - probably enough to scare most people off. But if push really came to shove, I think he'd run away. Which is fine with me, honestly. I wouldn't want him to put himself in harm's way to protect us. That's not his job. The fact that he alerts us is more than enough.

Now Cooper, our first Golden, was VERY protective. A little too much so, actually. We always joked that he didn't know he was a Golden Retriever. He grew up with our GSD, Alomar, so he learned from the best!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm grinning about the meter reader mentions... 

The day after we brought Jacks home, we had him outside with our Danny and they were playfighting. It wasn't even that rough. Danny was just lying in the snow barking and making bear noises while mouthing Jacks (think little fluffball) who was chewing on him. 

The meter reader pulled into our driveway and refused to get out of the car until he confirmed with me that everything was OK. 

He was even terrified of Jacks who toddled up to the house after him when he DID get out of the car. 

I guess the dog and pup sounded and looked ferocious enough to freak him out.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Attack dog, maybe not, but, I think you'd definitely be protected. I think they sense when you are uneasy. When Maggie was 3 months old, I had her outside by myself for a potty break because my husband was on a work trip. I heard commotion and looked over to see a teenager trying to jimmie a Lexus's door open, I'm assuming so he could rob it/steal the car. I got nervous because I was home alone and Maggie picked up on it...I have never seen a more ferocious 3 month old puppy! This little fluffball was all teeth and snarls, actually advancing on him with every bark. The kid dropped his crowbar and ran as fast as his legs could take him! Maggie just returned to her normal puppy self and returned to me for pets and kisses, knowing she'd done something good.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have had four goldens, got two now, three would had not, including the two i have now, but one would had, i have no doubt.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

All of my goldens barked and wagged their tails at the same time. The only protection that they were capable of was perhaps drowning the perp in slobber. 

Our new pup is four months now and he has NEVER barked! So, from my perspective a golden isn't much of a guard dog......


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I would never underestimate just about any dog to protect their owner if the owner was in danger. Just my thoughts, but I do think dogs sense when someone is not right. Tucker notices everything and will alert us if something is not right. I never expected that out of a golden. 

Lisa, Deisel is not a wildcard in my eyes. I have no doubt he would defend his family until his last breath. Our GSD Gus was that way. My brother had a good friend Jim who was always at our house. Gus was very fond of Jim and would wrestle and play with Jim. One day Jim and my brother were joking around and Jim went to punch my brother. Before that punch even touched my brother, Gus grabbed Jim's arm and pulled it down to Jim's side and gave a deep growl. Gus didn't break the skin or crush Jim's arm, he just held it firmly. Jim looked at Gus and said," Gus we were just kidding around!" and petted Gus on the head. Gus released him and wagged his tail. All forgiven! It was Gus's way of telling Jim, you are a friend, I may like you, but you are NOT family. That is a quintessential GSD to me. Looking back at this now, I am in awe of Gus's measured response. All of this from a dog who only had some obedience training, and certainly no guard dog training.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra is my protector, she's not a barker, so when something is going on she's not used to hearing, like a car coming in the drive way at night that isn't hubby's, talking out side, she gets her hackles up and will low growl and low bark. She sure sounds tough.
She seems to do that more with me than hubby, he has only heard her do it once.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Both of mine are so easy going and love people especially Darby but I have no doubt that if I was threatened they would protect me.

They read me, if I was threatened or scared they would protect. They can also read the "intent" of strangers and if someone was acting threatening they would growl and protect me. I think it is a natural instinct in dogs even the most laid back and friendly.

Now it a stranger broke in when we were not home, petted them on the head and proceeded to carry off the TV... I think they would probably help! 

Most criminals will stop when they see two large dogs especially if they are growling and move on the next house or person.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I think he would if the situation warranted it. Like most if not all Golden's, Asia is not a guard dog. She never barks when someone knocks on the door but does in the backyard if she sees someone walking by etc... When we are out on=hikes, she will become alert, stiffen up protectively, bark and growl if she sees someone unexpectadly as we walk in areas where ther re few people but as soon as we get closer her tail starts wagging and she goes up to say hi. She is such a people dog and loves everbody she meets. I feel that she would protect me if I was threatened though..


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

To quote a man speaking to his son, who was afraid of Flora when he saw her:

"Don't worry son, the big fluffy yellow dogs are generally really nice dogs."

Your dog may protect you, but I think that most intruders, upon seeing a golden retriever, would probably not be too terrified unless the dog convinces him/her to be terrified.

My roommate recently informed me that her ex-husband is acting crazy and weird and making threats on her, so we should start locking everything in the house just to be safe. Do I think Flora would protect me? No, absolutely not, but I do think that if he were to come into the house in the middle of the night she would definitely hear him and let out a warning bark. That's enough for me!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> My roommate recently informed me that her ex-husband is acting crazy and weird and making threats on her, so we should start locking everything in the house just to be safe. Do I think Flora would protect me? No, absolutely not, but I do think that if he were to come into the house in the middle of the night she would definitely hear him and let out a warning bark. That's enough for me!


Oh my. I hope your roommate has informed the police about her ex. Stay safe.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Phillyfisher said:


> Our GSD Gus was that way. My brother had a good friend Jim who was always at our house. Gus was very fond of Jim and would wrestle and play with Jim. One day Jim and my brother were joking around and Jim went to punch my brother. Before that punch even touched my brother, Gus grabbed Jim's arm and pulled it down to Jim's side and gave a deep growl. Gus didn't break the skin or crush Jim's arm, he just held it firmly. Jim looked at Gus and said," Gus we were just kidding around!" and petted Gus on the head. Gus released him and wagged his tail. All forgiven! It was Gus's way of telling Jim, you are a friend, I may like you, but you are NOT family. That is a quintessential GSD to me. Looking back at this now, I am in awe of Gus's measured response. All of this from a dog who only had some obedience training, and certainly no guard dog training.


Aww, this reminds me of my Gunner. It took me almost _seven years_ to see that he would have been protective if need be. He was always such a big baby - just a big mush who loved everyone. Never showed the slightest sign of being protective, so I always thought that he was one GSD who just didn't have it in him. 
Until we ran into a creepy guy on our walk one night. Gunner moved in front of me, hackles up and gave that guy a low growl that I'd never heard come out of him before. Apparently, he'd just been extremely measured in his reactions before that, like you mentioned, and that was the first time he sensed real danger.


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Daisy is only 6 1/2 months old, but she tried to protect us last night. We had a friend from college in town and he had stayed here Friday night. Daisy slept with him on the couch and was fine with him. Well, last night the friend showed up unexpectedly and walked right in our house at 7:30 at night! (I was not happy about that) Daisy went NUTS! I had only heard her bark like that a few times when there was a cat in our yard after dark. I don't know what she looked like - my husband went to the door, but he said she kind of had him cornered. She was fine once my husband went over and the friend bent down and she remembered him.

I was so happy she did that though - made me feel safe and maybe she taught the friend a lesson about just walking into other people's houses unannounced!


----------



## Athompson9866 (Sep 24, 2020)

When someone knocks on our door or rings the doorbell, Lucy always barks and plants herself firmly between me and the door. And she doesn’t move until the “threat” is gone. I have no doubt that if I was truly in danger, she would attack. She is fiercely loyal and very wary of strangers and other dogs which I think is rare in Goldens, but is what she is nonetheless.


----------

